# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Аватары

## vova230

...........[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

что не сделаеш для любимого форума, сдам в пользование свой любимый, который ставлю только по праздникам:

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## RixAlex

Могу делать аватары на заказ, что-то вроде такого:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Подборка аватаров.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_vova230 добавил 29.07.2009 в 23:15_
5000 аватаров. Сам не смотрел еще. Размер архива 45 Мб
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Banderlogen

Мой новый аватар 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

_vova230 добавил 06.12.2009 в 10:33_
Специально для нашей всеми любимой мышки:0319:

----------


## Asteriks

Вове от Астерикс.

----------


## BiZ111

А я свои сам делаю

----------


## HARON

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230



----------


## Asteriks

Хм... Ну, и я тогда подброшу парочку)))

----------


## Akasey

ну и я тогда

----------


## Asteriks

Ну и я тогда снова добавлю.

----------


## ПаранойА

ава

----------


## Сергей Ёрохов

Мне аватар сделал мой друг.

----------


## BiZ111

А мне я =)

----------


## Patron

*Авата́р*, авата́ра, также авата́рка, юзерпи́к (от англ. user picture — «картинка пользователя») — изображение, используемое для персонализации пользователя каких-либо сетевых сервисов (напр., мессенджеров, форумов, чатов, порталов, блогов, социальных сетей, виртуальных миров и т. п.).

Аватар может быть как истинной фотографией пользователя, так и произвольной картинкой. Аватары бывают статическими или анимированными. Чаще всего файлы аватар ограничены размером в определённое число пикселей и/или байтов (например, 64x64 или 100x100 пикселей).

Цель использования аватара — отразить какие-либо специфические черты характера пользователя и помочь создать максимально правильное первое впечатление у собеседника. Аватар является неотъемлемой частью любого человека, кто общается на форумах. Аватар сопровождает все ответы пользователя на том или ином форуме, отражает индивидуальность человека.
=================================================
Ищем аватары на любую тематику
=================================================
*Кому надо сделать индивидуальную аватару, пишите, сделаем* 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## AKON

Я бы не отказался от интересной аватары со своим ником ;-)

----------


## Patron

> Я бы не отказался от интересной аватары со своим ником ;-)


Тематика ?

----------


## AKON

> Тематика ?


Электронная музыка  А если быть еще конкретнее минимал или Электро ;-)

----------


## PatR!oT

не надо делать лучше научи , бросай уроки как ты их делаеш )))
желающих будет масса почитать )))

----------


## Patron

Дело в том, что я делаю самостоятельно, а собственно "делать" уроки не умею =(

----------


## PatR!oT

ну что там делать уроки набросал скринов и объяснения что как делал )))

----------


## vova230

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

